# Hello all!



## Deafdude#5 (May 28, 2018)

Longtime lurker, coming back to this forum after a brief hiatus.

As the name implies, yes, I’m deaf & 48 years old. 
I’ve been involved in martial arts since my teens.
I studied karate as a teenager, did collegiate wrestling concurrently only to stop when I went to college. I restarted in martial arts 6 years ago by joining up with a local TKD community group with my daughters. 

So far, I’m having a blast & staying fit.


----------



## Tames D (May 28, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## CrazedChris (May 28, 2018)

Hello.


----------



## Ryan_ (May 28, 2018)

hey, welcome to MT


----------



## _Simon_ (May 30, 2018)

Ah welcome bro, that's so awesome, love the enthusiasm! If you don't mind me asking, how do you go in class being hearing-impaired? Do they have a different class or do you join in and follow the movements in standard class? That's really cool


----------



## Deafdude#5 (May 30, 2018)

Just like everyone else...I show up!!!
I train in the same class as everyone else.

I let the instructor know the 1st time I started. Other than asking how to pronounce certain Korean terms.
It really wasn’t that difficult. I was trained to read lips and sign. 

Occasionally I fumble up and do the wrong form like Sa Jang instead of Som Jang. But I make it look good. If I do the wrong technique, at least I do it correctly.

Yes, I do have hearing aids but I don’t wear them while sparring or doing self defense techniques.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 1, 2018)

Welcome to MT.

Great to know you are doing well and enjoying it.


----------



## oldwarrior (Jun 1, 2018)

Well done and an inspiration to all ...


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 3, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> Longtime lurker, coming back to this forum after a brief hiatus.
> 
> As the name implies, yes, I’m deaf & 48 years old.
> I’ve been involved in martial arts since my teens.
> ...


Awesome! Were you born deaf? The reason I ask is I have had experience with students who were born missing limbs and others who lost  a limb. The differences are incredible.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 3, 2018)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 3, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Awesome! Were you born deaf? The reason I ask is I have had experience with students who were born missing limbs and others who lost  a limb. The differences are incredible.


For all intents & purposes, yes.
I wasn’t diagnosed until I was 4 years old. There are some sounds/situations that I’ve never heard & probably never will.


----------



## Jacob0988 (Jun 3, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> For all intents & purposes, yes.
> I wasn’t diagnosed until I was 4 years old. There are some sounds/situations that I’ve never heard & probably never will.


How hard is it? Sorry if I am intruding I just have never had the expierience. And what martial arts do you do and what kyu or belt are you?


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 3, 2018)

It’s not hard for me as I’ve only known this all my life.
Not a big deal for intruding, I’m used to it. Life is all about dealing with situations outside of our comfort zone.

I started taking martial arts back in the mid 80s with Sanshinkai karate. I did that for 3 years before I stopped.

Right now I’m studying Chung Do Kwon WTF Taekwondo. I’ve been doing this for almost 6 years.
I just passed my testing for 2nd gup. So, a pretty big step for me at 48.


----------



## Buka (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Jacob0988 (Jun 6, 2018)

Deafdude#5 said:


> It’s not hard for me as I’ve only known this all my life.
> Not a big deal for intruding, I’m used to it. Life is all about dealing with situations outside of our comfort zone.
> 
> I started taking martial arts back in the mid 80s with Sanshinkai karate. I did that for 3 years before I stopped.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome!


----------

